# Bucking at the canter?



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

When exactly are you cueing and how are you asking? If you are asking for the transition when the horse is in the wrong diagonal he could be frustrated. If you are asking too hard he could be trying to get away from heavy hands/legs. Are you inadvertently asking him to go and then pulling back with the reins (veeeeeery common)?

OR...he could just be happy that you're letting him canter and bucking for joy!


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm asking on corners of the arena and to be 100% honest, I don't really know exactly when to ask for it? I've been riding for about three years and I'm just not that good yet.  But I lightly slide my outside leg back so I don't think I'm asking too hard or anything...he's DYING to go faster. I'm also pretty sure that I'm not pulling back on the reins, the bucking doesn't scare me (anymore It's entirely possible that he's just excited but I really don't want him doing it.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you're asking for him to pick up his left lead (going around the arena counter clockwise): 1. Put your weight on your left seatbone, 2. Flex your horse to the left by turning your left wrist (like unlocking a door), 3. Support with your right rein so your horse doesn't over bend, 4. Left leg on the girth tells the horse to go forward (little squeeze), 5. Right leg a couple inches behind the girth to tell the horse strike off with his right hind leg.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

If he is is dying to go fast and buck, why don't you lunge him or turn him out and let him run before you get on?


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, kc. I will try that when asking!


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Erika, he is turned out everyday at 9:30 and I always lunge him first.


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

I should also add that he does NOT do this on the trail. Perfect gentleman. :lol:


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

My first two questions probably won't make sense at first, but I promise there is reason behind them: does the saddle fit? Has the horse"s back been checked by a chiro or masseuse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Charis, saddle fits ok, not custom or anything though. We had a chiro out in June for him b/c he was slightly lame and not even the vet could figure out exactly where and that seemed to fix the problem. Also, just had an absess cut out of his hoof last week and another trip to vet but he has not appeared lame. *sigh* This is my high maintenance horse. LOL.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

If pain is taken out of the equation, he may just be one of those horses who likes to buck at the canter. I know two of them at my little 9 horse barn.
The way they cured one was to lunge him at the canter with tack. He would buck, and then have to keep cantering. He eventually learned that he got to stop cantering (he's a lazy boy) when he didn't buck. Especially because he would be exhausted and try to break, but they would push him on anyway. You can do this under saddle in an arena, but that doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It does sound like a training issue. My horse used the bucking excuse for about 2 weeks a few winters ago. I just kept riding it out like he wasn't doing anything and it became a non-issue since he wasn't getting any extra attention by doing it. Maybe you could try a set pattern where your horse always knows when you will ask for trot and when you'll ask for canter. Normally I don't like exercises that let the horse anticipate, but maybe it would take the excitement out of the canter part for your horse. If he knows it's not coming until you're at a specific spot, maybe he'll settle down and wait for it and not get so silly when the canter comes again. That's all I can think of. Somehow make it boring for him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Try breaking things up. How about transitioning from a walk to a canter? How about going into a canter right away in your workout and making him canter longer than he wants to . I think it has to do with him being held back a lot. So,. if you went out there and didn't hold him back but rather pushed him on, I wonder what would happen.


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

These are all good suggestions. I never thought of lunging him with tack and certainly never thought of pushing him first. I will try both of these! Thanks, guys. Also, Thmer i love your quote! LOL!


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

Is he antsy at all in the ring? It may be an outside stimuli you as the rider as unaware of that make his spooky, or otherwise he may just feel frisky. How old is he?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Puck- wouldn't him knowing that the canter was coming make him want to go faster? For example, when you have something exciting going on the next day don't you want today to go faster? I think that might cause him to buck. 

I would try random transitions to make him listen to you and not anticipate.


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Babloo...he is 7. He and his brother both are PITA's in the arena.  (Possibly aggressive cutting horse training?) Trail riding, they are awesome. Skamps is jumpy and less sure but better at the trail than in the arena.


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

equinesmitten said:


> Babloo...he is 7. He and his brother both are PITA's in the arena.  (Possibly aggressive cutting horse training?) Trail riding, they are awesome. Skamps is jumpy and less sure but better at the trail than in the arena.


Has he been undersaddle long?


----------

